# Small One



## NeilYeag (Oct 21, 2020)

This is really different for me. A small pocket/necker size. In Curly Blue Gum from @Lance s . Brass Corby Bolts. OAL 6" Forced Patina on Blade. O1 Steel.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 21, 2020)

Small, but mighty! Sweet! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 21, 2020)

Love the sheath!!!! That is an incredible combination.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 21, 2020)

What an awesome little knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2020)

Sweeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 21, 2020)

A bang up job. I like small knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 21, 2020)

Great looking combo!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2020)

Thats just cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 21, 2020)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 21, 2020)

I hate it!! 


But really tell me about the clip on the sheath

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 21, 2020)

that's the beeswing eucalyptus from a landscape tree in las vegas that my brother @Lance s stabilized


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2020)

Great little necker Neil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I hate it!!
> 
> 
> But really tell me about the clip on the sheath



Just a small pocket clip made from carbon fiber. Thought was you could pocket carry this just like a large folder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 22, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> that's the beeswing eucalyptus from a landscape tree in las vegas that my brother @Lance s stabilized




Is Blue Gum a correct description? That is what I noted it at in my inventory, or should I change it to Beeswing Euc? BTW, when I started out I really did not expect such figure. It is really nice! I think I have a couple of hunks left.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 22, 2020)

NeilYeag said:


> Is Blue Gum a correct description? That is what I noted it at in my inventory, or should I change it to Beeswing Euc? BTW, when I started out I really did not expect such figure. It is really nice! I think I have a couple of hunks left.


it's locally called a blue ghost eucalyptus, long willow shape leaves, box bark on lower portions of the tree, smooth bark on limbs. also loosely called a coolibah tree. beeswing or block mottle would describe the cross hatched patterning in the wood on the quartesawn face. most of them locally have a lot of wood pecker holes (taps) where the birds are eating the sap, that sap crystalizes like red amber in small amounts at those holes. Red gum and blue gum are used (i think) in the southern hemisphere as terms to describe the sap?

i think eucalyptus microtheca is the correct latin name

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 22, 2020)

this is what it looks like as landscape trees here in vegas


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 22, 2020)

blue gums typically have stringy bark and i have never encountered the beeswing/block mottle pattern in any of the eucalyptus species other than the microtheca


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 24, 2020)

Neil,
Good looking little blade. Trev thanks for the tree pics! Jim

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------

